# Windows 10 en externe: utilisable sur plusieurs Mac ?



## Taker (16 Mars 2016)

Bonjour/bonsoir,

étant possesseur d'un iMac 27" de 2011 ainsi que d'un MacBook Air 13" de 2012, et allant entrer dans une école de multimédia en septembre prochain, je vais être amené à travailler sous Windows. Ainsi, je souhaiterais installer Windows 10 sur un disque dur externe (en thunderbolt); mon MacBook Air n'ayant que 128 go de stockage, je serais trop limité si je le fais en interne. Pour se faire, je compte suivre le tuto présent dans cette même section du forum, et acheter le Rugged SSD Thunderbolt de LaCie (mon DDE actuel n'étant absolument pas portable).

Seulement, je me pose la question suivante: une fois que ce sera fait, pourrai-je utiliser cette partition Windows sur mes deux Mac ? Ce serait assez confortable dans le sens où cela me permettrait de bosser sur l'iMac en rentrant chez moi, sans rien avoir à transférer avant et après le travail effectué.

Il semble évident que je vais devoir installer des drivers différents pour l'utilisation sur chaque machine, mais je n'ai aucune idée de si ceux-ci vont pouvoir "cohabiter" sans que cela ne cause problème. Aussi, je sais que la dernière version de Bootcamp, prenant en charge W10, n'est pas compatible avec les iMac datant d'avant 2012 (c'est toujours un plaisir d'avoir des machines très durables et de voir leur compatibilité restreinte aussi vite par le constructeur...  ). Je devrai donc sans doute installer manuellement les drivers pour l'iMac.

Voilà je pense avoir tout dit, je voudrais donc savoir s'il est possible d'atteindre ce but, et si oui, comment me conseillez-vous de procéder quant à l'installation des drivers (passage par Bootcamp quand même pour les drivers du MBA par exemple ?).

Je vous remercie par avance de vos réponses ! :]


----------



## asus27 (19 Mars 2016)

Bonjour

Pour faire simple NON tu devras choisir ton portable pour installer Windows en externe. Malheureusement tu ne pourras booter avec ce même disque avec ton 27" pour les raisons que tu as mentionnées précédemment.

La solution la plus simple à mon avis sera d'installer boot camp sur ton iMac avec Windows et lors de ton retour sur ton ordi de bureau de brancher ton disque externe et d'aller chercher les fichiers sur lesquels tu as bosser sur ton MacBook.

Fab


----------



## Taker (20 Mars 2016)

asus27 a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pour faire simple NON tu devras choisir ton portable pour installer Windows en externe. Malheureusement tu ne pourras booter avec ce même disque avec ton 27" pour les raisons que tu as mentionnées précédemment.
> 
> ...



Je vois, c'est bien dommage... Comme quoi j'ai bien fait de demander, cela aurait été encore plus dommage d'essayer, voir que ça ne marche pas, puis me prendre la tête à essayer en vain de trouver une solution (chose que, me connaissant, j'aurais inévitablement essayé de faire haha).

Je procèderai donc comme tu l'as dis, merci pour cette réponse !


----------

